
Gateway Inc. co-founder Mike Hammond dies at age 53 - MarlonPro
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/gateway-inc-co-founder-mike-hammond-dies-age-152923375.html
======
andyjohnson0
Very sad. His wife died of cancer a few months ago, and 53 is far too early.

Condolences to his family.

------
RP_Joe
Does anybody know why he died at 53?

~~~
tallerholler
yeah I mean don't they presume anyone reading that wants to know what
happened?

~~~
teh_klev
Unsure if this is sarcasm or not :/

~~~
michaelbuddy
I didn't see that as sarcasm. If you say somebody died 25 years below the
average life span, really there's no excuse not to either put the cause of
death, or specifically state that it wasn't released, or that "at time of
publication, was unknown or witheld" And you could put some information around
it if there was a previous illness reported or a history of X in the family.

Yahoo does get points for using the word "dies" instead of "passes away" Any
journalist / editor worth anything knows everybody "dies". You don't try to
soften the articles with fancy language. But they failed the "who what when
where why."

~~~
teh_klev
If the cause of death was health related (mental or physical) is it really any
of our business? I feel these are private matters, and if the family wish to
withhold the cause of death then that's their prerogative. We should not
expect nor be entitled to demand to know how a person passed away under
certain circumstances. The fact of their death is enough for me to know.

~~~
tallerholler
on the one hand I agree with you.. death is a personal affair. on the other
hand I feel like if they are going to put it in the public domain, they should
expect that people will want to know the cause of death, especially (as
someone else pointed out), if their death seems to be at a reasonably younger
age...

